# [Regular Season Game 80] Houston Rockets at Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(51-28)/(28-50)*


When/Where:
*Friday, April 10, 10:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Watson / Morrow / Azubuike / Randolph / Biedrins*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets have one game left against a team bound for the NBA draft lottery.
> 
> The Rockets continue their pursuit of a Southwest Division title as they look to complete a two-game sweep of a trip to northern California on Friday night against the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

The Rockets win.



> Golden State Warriors
> OUT - Jamal Crawford, Monte Ellis, Corey Maggette and Stephen Jackson are all out as of right now for the game.
> Andres Biedrins just came back from an injury so it looks like he will play.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/injuries?teamAbbrev=gsw


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao Ming will not play today! 



> OAKLAND, Calif. - Rockets center Yao Ming was ruled out for Friday's game
> against the Golden State Warriors with a sore right foot.
> 
> Yao started feeling soreness after Wednesday's game against the Orlando Magic.
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6368579.html


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hope it's nothing serious. Rockets need the win here!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

brooks cant score, why is he on the floor?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

The Spurs won. We need this game.


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

i didnt miss any rockets game this season. i found waffer was improving fast the last few games, he knows when to pass the ball now, and knows when to slow down. i hope he can be a big star in furture.
sorry for the poor english.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

iohudave said:


> i didnt miss any rockets game this season. i found waffer was improving fast the last few games, he knows when to pass the ball now, and knows when to slow down. i hope he can be a big star in furture.
> sorry for the poor english.



No problem, Rookie.:10:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Uncle Mutombo 50 year playing like he just turned 25!:champagne:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Another box score night for me, how we looking out there? I am assuming good since no Yao


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

iohudave said:


> i didnt miss any rockets game this season. i found waffer was improving fast the last few games, he knows when to pass the ball now, and knows when to slow down. i hope he can be a big star in furture.
> sorry for the poor english.


Hey your english looked good to me. Nobody here will get mad over bad english. You should post more often.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Why Deke does not play more minutes is mind boggling. Hes probably logged the most minutes all season this game, has 11 rebounds and 4 blocks. Plays on what...3 games this year? Seriously Adelman, Deke is valuable!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

The refs are starting to get the Warriors back in the game!:uhoh:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Why can't Yao rebound like Deke?
Deke with that look at Randolph. Artest has to try and calm Uncle Mutombo down.:evil:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

OMG, Uncle Mutombo double double in 25min.:mob:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dude, Deke needs more minutes. I just dont get Adelman sometimes...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

the Rockets need to play better D.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Do you need a stream?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Portland win.:banghead:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Mutombo really needs to play at least 10min every game.

Golden State getting to the line way too much.

Eff u Lakers for giving up the *** to Portland.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

WTF is Artest doing!? Bench his ***!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We're awesome at getting other teams back in the game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lowry-Scola pick and roll is very good.
Lowry is impressing me with his defense in the half court.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Am I wrong for hoping Artest gets his 6th foul!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Am I wrong for hoping Artest gets his 6th foul!?


:uhoh: I was thinking the same...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Ron lost his head in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Am I wrong for hoping Artest gets his 6th foul!?





Cornholio said:


> :uhoh: I was thinking the same...


Prayers answered:champagne:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Battier is so clutch.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Battier just makes plays that win ballgames. A lot of fools just watch his ppg and say he's useless. But time after time he makes 2 or 3 key plays in the final minutes.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I swear this **** only happens with us.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

YES, we win.:champagne:


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Battier just makes plays that win ballgames. A lot of fools just watch his ppg and say he's useless. But time after time he makes 2 or 3 key plays in the final minutes.


hahaha, there are really ppl saying battier is useless?
battier is soooooooooo great.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Without Yao, I'll take this win.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

iohudave said:


> i didnt miss any rockets game this season. i found waffer was improving fast the last few games, he knows when to pass the ball now, and knows when to slow down. i hope he can be a big star in furture.
> sorry for the poor english.


Agreed. He has been making better decisions.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

mtlk said:


> Yao Ming will not play today!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6368579.html


Please not with the playoffs about to start. I hope it's not serious...:gopray:

Though we def need more Mutumbo! :naughty:


----------

